# EPDM Coatings Fix roof Leaks once with the only liquid EPDM in the world!



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

For over 25 years Liquid EPDM has enjoyed success! Thousands of satisfied customers have used this one coat application for their roof leaks. Waterproofs immediately upon application. Purchase directly at epdmcoatings.com or call us at 610-298-1989. Always free shipping. and ask about our coupon code for instant savings!
*Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTz_8DJwFUo&t=22s*


----------

